# Rat keeps scratching open his wound!



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

So I was on here a few weeks ago regarding a scab that wouldn't heal and it has now been 4 weeks and after trying all suggestions the wound still can not heal! Everytime it starts scabbing over he scratches it open' He's been separated from his cage mates for a little over 2 weeks now, I've tried Blu-Kote which he still scratches back off himself, I've clipped his nails to make it hard for him to scratch it open, I've tried salt water, I've tried Neosporin and I honestly don't know what do do at this point. Everytime it looks like it's improving, he just opens it back up again! If anyone has any more ideas that would be greatly appreciated >.< It doesn't look infected, but it can't stay like that forever.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Hmmm you might want to get a vet to wrap it to prevent scatching. Or you can do it. Place some gauze over the wound and use that stuff thats sticks to itself but not skin (or fur) forgot what its called but doctors use it when you get your blood drawn. Or you get it when you donate blood. Athletic tape maybe? Anyway just make sure to keep it clean and that it gets air to dry out. Just stop him anytime you see him scratching it and you can get a victorian cone for small animals to prevent him chewing it off from a vet.


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

The wrap you're thinking of is called coban and you can buy it at any drugstore or on Amazon. But I guarantee he'll have that off in 2 seconds flat. I'd try to find a small soft collar for him that vets use to prevent just this sort of thing. I think they have them in rat size. That may be the only way to get him to leave it alone for a few days so it can heal completely. I'll try to find one and come back and post a link.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

I knew a vet would know what to do XD with Shakespeare we had to use a cone to ptevent him chewing on his back. He couldnt reach his wound with his claws.


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

The problem is, he can not reach it with his head because it's on his shoulder, he can however reach it with his foot. So a collar or cone won't really do anything because his foot is the problem...


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

fluffy470 said:


> The problem is, he can not reach it with his head because it's on his shoulder, he can however reach it with his foot. So a collar or cone won't really do anything because his foot is the problem...


Ok, then, I've got the solution! 

One of my cats has a yearly skin allergy thing that pops up every year in the fall and it occurs just on the back of her neck and shoulders. She scratches it raw until it's bleeding with her back feet. Cones don't work since they don't prevent her from scratching with her back feet. The wounds on her neck and shoulders just won't heal until I can get her to leave them alone. Same situation as you. 

So several years ago when I was at my wits end, I devised a solution! I took one of my old socks and cut the toe portion off. I then made a cut up the middle almost to the point where the foot part meets the ankle part. I then cut two little holes on each side of the middle cut for arm holes. I pulled it over her head like a turtleneck sweater, with the middle cut facing downward, and put her arms through the holes to hold it in place and it was like she was wearing a sweater and it perfectly covered her wounds so she couldn't scratch them! 

You could do the same thing with your rat! You'd just probably have to buy a pair of baby or children's socks because yours would be too big. If you do it, get the kind that have nice fold over type ankle with the ridges in it. Those seem to fit and stay on better and be more comfortable for the animal. My cat has gotten used to wearing her "sock" for a few weeks every year and doesn't fight it at all. She looks very stylish. LOL


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

Something like this would be perfect! The part going around his neck would be nice and soft so it shouldn't bother him. These are baby socks so they might be too small. I don't know how big your rat is. You'd have to be the judge of what size sock he would need. But I wanted to show you the style that works best. The kind that fold over seem to stay in place better so they don't bug them as much. 

http://m.oldnavy.gapcanada.ca/produ...y-boy-socks.jsp&pid=581575653&sem=false&vid=1

(geez that link is huge!)


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thank you so much! I'll have to go destroy one of my little nephews old socks Cx


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

fluffy470 said:


> Thank you so much! I'll have to go destroy one of my little nephews old socks Cx


LOL Let me know how it works out! Take a picture too so we can see him in his little turtleneck sweater!


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh no. Can't get into the link. Was wanting to see what it looks like. Must look soooo cute!!! 😊


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Just coming by to see if there is picture of a ratty in a sweater.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

The wrap that was used when chip kept opening up her staples was that "self adhesive athlete wrap". It sticks to itself but not fur or skin. Use that with gause under. 

You hav to wrap them well, like a mini burrito!! Chip was verrryyy determined to open up her stitches and pull her staples so we had to wrap her up , and she was wrapped for more than two weeks successfully. Honestly it was her life saver at that time ....

You just need to be careful that you don't wrap it too high or too low along the torso- too high and their elbows can squeeze under, and too low they can shove their feet in . You will probably have to trim the wrap if it's too wide


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

Akarah said:


> Oh no. Can't get into the link. Was wanting to see what it looks like. Must look soooo cute!!! 😊


That was just a link to a picture of the type of socks that are good to use. You haven't missed anything. I don't know why that link won't open anymore.


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

The sweater has been made, but Lincoln isn't too happy about it >.<












I'm gonna have to work on getting him to wear it


----------



## rudecrudetattooedfatgirl (Aug 30, 2014)

Omg! Soon cute!


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

fluffy470 said:


> The sweater has been made, but Lincoln isn't too happy about it >.<
> View attachment 184770
> View attachment 184778
> I'm gonna have to work on getting him to wear it


It's awesome!! He looks adorable! The only suggestion I would make is that it looks like you may have made the arm holes a little big. He can probably get out of it pretty easily. 

But he looks so cute and if it prevents him from scratching his wounds, then it's worth it! With my cat, since she has to wear the sock every year, about this time of year, I'll sometimes get creative and make her colorful "sweaters" for the holidays or just because they look cute.


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

Ha ha! What a cute idea! I need to actually go buy more socks because that one was a bit of a trial run and I agree I totally made the arm holes too big! Maybe I'll get adventurous and search for a Christmas sock xD


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

What a cute little sweater. He looks like a little warm munchkin in it. ;D


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

fluffy470 said:


> Ha ha! What a cute idea! I need to actually go buy more socks because that one was a bit of a trial run and I agree I totally made the arm holes too big! Maybe I'll get adventurous and search for a Christmas sock xD


Well as far as I can tell, you followed my directions perfectly and did it right, but it does take a little trial and error to get them to fit perfectly. I've been making them for my cat for probably 10 years now since she always seems to suffer with the same skin allergy this time of year. As soon as she starts scratching herself raw, I have to take her in for an allergy & steroid shot and then cut up a sock for her. LOL So I've had a lot of practice to get them just right. She's usually mad at me for the first day or two, but then she gets used to it and just ignores it. Hopefully if you can get a good fit on your ratty, he'll get comfortable in it too. It really does work to keep them from scratching things up on their shoulders and neck with their back feet. They may still try, but the area will be protected and can heal.


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

So update, the sweater worked to a moderate degree, I got him to wear it a large amount of the time though he still occasionally squirmed out, and the scabs are almost healed! (Yay!)


----------



## AcidicChip (Dec 3, 2021)

LittleBird said:


> The wrap you're thinking of is called coban and you can buy it at any drugstore or on Amazon. But I guarantee he'll have that off in 2 seconds flat. I'd try to find a small soft collar for him that vets use to prevent just this sort of thing. I think they have them in rat size. That may be the only way to get him to leave it alone for a few days so it can heal completely. I'll try to find one and come back and post a link.


Thank you! I knew it existed, but didn't know it's name. I just now ordered it from Amazon and it'll be here tomorrow. One of my rats developed a tumor and became more aggressive towards one of my dumbos. She keeps scratching at it and making it worse as it heals, so I definitely need to cover it up. Thanks again!


----------

